
Squeezing the life out of your free Google Appengine Quota - r11t
http://blog.anekdotz.com/2010/04/squeezing-life-out-of-your-free-google.html
======
ntoshev
_If you aren't going to query on a property, make sure to store it as a
TextProperty and not a StringProperty._

Don't do this, use StringProperty(indexed=False) - works with the other
property types as well.

~~~
argumentumz
Cool, I didn't know you could do this..

~~~
argumentumz
I updated the article thanks to you..

